# Sweet Smell in the Mountains



## xdguy226 (Nov 10, 2013)

Can someone please tell me what that sweet smell is the mountains? You can be walking along and all of the sudden it hits you and then 5 seconds later it is gone. I have asked park rangers and game wardens before and all the say is that it is probably the leaves rotting or something.


----------



## 2bbshot (Nov 10, 2013)

I know the smell but not sure on the source. I've smelled it trout fishing up there.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 10, 2013)

White oak leaves


----------



## Vernon Holt (Nov 10, 2013)

In general, there is a characteristic pleasant aroma associated with fresh fallen autumn leaves.  This aroma may vary somewhat as you move about because the mix of hardwood species is likely to vary.

Any level of pine needles will have a distinct aroma of pine when added to the mix.

The general aroma of a given location can be drastically influenced by fruiting bodies of decay fungi (mushrooms, toad stools, puff balls, etc) that are in varying stages of decay.

Fresh fallen leaves are never completely dried.  As they lay blanketed over the forest floor the curing (drying) process is on going until it is interrupted by the wetting of rain, after which the curing process starts all over.

The aroma of the predominantly hardwood forest is affected by the varying seasons. The flowering of the myriads of plant species can have its pleasing effect.  This becomes obvious to anyone who has experienced the sweet aroma of Wild Azalea, sweet shrubs, Mountain Laurel, Rhododendron, Spice bush, Crabapple, and the list goes on.

I live in the midst of an undisturbed hardwood forest and am constantly aware of the pleasing aroma that is associated with autumn in the mountains.  This "sweet smell" peaks with the blanketing of the forest floor by fresh fallen leaves.

Is it necessary that I go ahead and confess that I love the mountains, the forests, and the Sweet Savours??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 11, 2013)

Shucks, I thought that the participants of that "Moonshiners show" on television might have moved into your area, thereby creating such a sweet aroma.


I wouldn't have a real clue BUT I do love the fresh smell and chill of the mountains.   It just makes me feel a lot better and creates more energy when I am up that way.


----------



## dotties cutter (Nov 11, 2013)

It is a lady ghost who uses a lot of perfume.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr. Vernon, that post makes me want to come up and visit a spell.


----------



## pnome (Nov 11, 2013)

Vernon Holt said:


> Is it necessary that I go ahead and confess that I love the mountains, the forests, and the Sweet Savours??



If it is necessary, I want to go ahead and confess too.


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 11, 2013)

Sweet shrub! I grew up smelling it drifting in through my bedroom window.


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 11, 2013)

Rhododendron aka Mt Laurel


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 11, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Rhododendron aka Mt Laurel



Rhododendron and Mountain Laurel are two entirely different plants.


----------



## southgaoriginal (Nov 11, 2013)

maybe its just me but I can get around a fig tree down here in the fall and it reminds me of that sweet smell.  I mentioned that to my wife the other day outside at my parents house (their fig tree) and she thought I was crazy acted like she didn't know what I was talking about


----------



## mlbowfin (Nov 11, 2013)

I catch a whiff of skunk or something skunky in smell...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr Holt is 100% correct. 
At every stage of decay vegetation releases very distinct and different aroma's. A flock of turkeys scratching the forest floor will stir up a aroma seperate of the surrounding woods because it has been enhanced. Some of it is also due to decaying acorns, or fermenting if you will. 
One of my favorite smells is after a hard snow and the sun is melting the snow off the cedar trees. Or second favorite.

First favorite is smelling nothing but deer urine in a area.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Nov 11, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> Mr. Vernon, that post makes me want to come up and visit a spell.



You'all come!!  It'll make you want to stay.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ive always smelled it around fresh fallen white oaks. Smells like maple syrup. I bought some scent one time that was suppose to smell like white oak acorns. I thought it smelled like syrup. I smell it when I get around white oaks this time of year.  When cutting down white oaks like we did last week you could smell it strong as ever when cutting tops out.


----------



## swamp hunter (Nov 13, 2013)

Mr Holt, I live real near 2 totally different enviroments.
Coastal Salt Marsh, Mangroves and mud flats. At low tide you don,t ever have to look to know Tides gone. It flat smells nasty.
Then Big Cypress / The Upper Glades. Cypress mainly plus Jamican stoppers, Gumbo Limbo, Lot,s of Tropical stuff. Hurricanes carry all kinds of seeds , Birds ect here from the Islands .
When the wild Oranges and limes bloom it,s right pleasant to smell.


----------



## hummdaddy (Nov 13, 2013)

pot


----------



## watermedic (Nov 13, 2013)

mlbowfin said:


> I catch a whiff of skunk or something skunky in smell...



Wacky tobacky!!!


----------



## GThunter5 (Nov 13, 2013)

when we go backpacking we smell galax - sure isnt sweet though


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2013)

There are all kinds of unique scents in the woods, depending on the season and what kind of plant community you're in. For example, Viburnum smells like a wet dog, especially in the fall when the leaves start changing color.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2013)

You sure it aint begonias?


----------



## Vernon Holt (Nov 18, 2013)

swamp hunter said:


> Mr Holt, I live real near 2 totally different enviroments.
> Coastal Salt Marsh, Mangroves and mud flats. At low tide you don,t ever have to look to know Tides gone. It flat smells nasty.
> Then Big Cypress / The Upper Glades. Cypress mainly plus Jamican stoppers, Gumbo Limbo, Lot,s of Tropical stuff. Hurricanes carry all kinds of seeds , Birds ect here from the Islands .
> When the wild Oranges and limes bloom it,s right pleasant to smell.



swamp hunter: You make it sound mighty appealing.  One would have to wonder why so man Floridians have made their way to these Southern Mountains. These woods are literally "full of em", and they seem to be staying.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that is a bad thing.

Thank you for mentioning the aroma of the salt marsh at low water.  I lived on the GA coast for almost 40 years where we have our share of salt marsh and mud flats.  You say your marsh "smells nasty", but I would contend that the GA marsh has a sweet smelling savour.  I suppose it boils down to different strokes for different folks.

I can recall how pleasant the marsh smelled after being away for a few days.


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Nov 18, 2013)

spring time in the mountains (turkey season) can have some sweet smells too !!   between the rhododendron, mountain laurel, and honeysuckle bushes  blooming  it's pretty nice ! and not bad to look at !!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 21, 2013)

pnome said:


> If it is necessary, I want to go ahead and confess too.



X3!!!.........And I haven't been in the woods this whole year (I know right?!?)

Me thinks next year will be a Make up year........Thank goodness its not over yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Rhododendron and Mountain Laurel are two entirely different plants.


Yes they are. 

However, on a side note. The mountain folks (old time) call Mountain Laurel - Ivy, and they call Rhododendron - Laurel. They kind of made it up as they went and I can't find any origin for their confusing the common names like that.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 21, 2013)

I tell ya what them ivy thickets can be rough!


----------

